# [SOLVED] Force Remove Application on Android



## XiMitchHD

Hi everyone,

Bought my self an ex-display demo tablet yesterday, it's the new Samsung Note 8" which is soon to be replaced by a new model I'm assuming. The tablet it's self is in more or less mint condition with no noticeable scratches. Anyway, the issue I'm having is that the demonstration apps are installed on the tablet, I have tried hard reseting the tablet and soft reseting the tablet but neither of these remove the app, presumably because it was pre-loaded by Samsung... 

The app is called Samsung DCT Retail Mode. I have managed to stop the app bringing up the demo video every two minutes which is great, the only problem is that I am unable to download any new apps or games or modify the home screens, because when I do, the app automatically uninstalls them and resets the home screen back to its original state with 10 minutes of inactivity. This is very frustrating. What would I have to do to remove the app? I don't have the option to uninstall the app in application management as it wasn't one I downloaded, it was pre-installed. 

Thanks everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

How did you get ahold of a demo model?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

I work for the company that was selling it so I had dibbs haha


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

You'll have to ask the company to disable the demo on it.

Unless you go root the device there isn't much you can do.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

See page 2 here ftp://109.86.189.122/Demo/Mobile/DCT_RetailMode_User Guide_v04.pptx [Repaired].pdf


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

I managed to root the tablet and solve the issue. Solved.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Force Remove Application on Android*

Glad you solved it!


----------

